# Router bit measurement-how to



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

I need to replace a broken roundover bit but don't know how to measure the broken one so I can ask for the proper size.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ronnie1a said:


> I need to replace a broken roundover bit but don't know how to measure the broken one so I can ask for the proper size.


Measure your bit from the curve by the bearing to the end of the radius. On the bit in the picture this one shows 3/8".
.
















 







.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

The easiest way if you shop locally is to bring the broken bit with you.


----------



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

*Thank you*

The drawing was quite helpful.


----------

